# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  5 ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng nhất Việt Nam

## dienthoai

Ngoài vẻ đẹp, tuổi thọ, độ kỳ vĩ…. những ngọn hải đăng này còn được yêu thích bởi du khách còn được tiếp cận một kho kiến thức phong phú về lịch sử và văn hóa.

Hải đăng Kê Gà





Cột mốc năm xây dựng.



Cận cảnh ngọn đèn trên hải đăng Kê Gà.

Hải đăng Kê Gà thuộc xã Tân Thành, huyện Hàm Thuận Nam, Bình Thuận là ngọn hải đăng được trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam xác nhận là ngọn hải đăng cao nhất và nhiều tuổi nhất.

Có nhiều hướng đến đây. Từ TP.HCM theo quốc lộ 1 đến thị trấn Thuận Nam rẽ phải vào khoảng 20km; từ Vũng Tàu có thể đi theo quốc lộ 55 ven biển qua thị xã La Gi. Còn nếu xuất phát từ Phan Thiết đi men theo biển qua ngả Tiến Thành.

Hải đăng Kê Gà được xây dựng từ năm 1897 – 1899 và toàn bộ bằng đá. Tháp đèn có hình bát giác, cao 66m so với mực nước biển. Riêng phần thân tháp là 41m, đường kính 2m, phần đài đặt đèn là 3m, từ chân tháp lên đỉnh được nối bởi 182 bậc cầu thang sắt. Ngọn đèn đặt trong tháp có thể phát sáng xa 22 hải lý (tương đương 40km).

Đến đây, ngoài chiêm ngưỡng các thiết kế cổ của hải đăng, thu vào tầm mắt một vùng biển bao la, bạn có thể dạo chơi trên các bãi đá, đùa giỡn với sóng biển, tổ chức tiệc cooktai trên sóng hay làm ngư ông đắc lợi...

Đặc biệt, không gian rộng rãi và biệt lập của nơi này khá thích hợp với những trò chơi mang tính sinh hoạt tập thể như đốt lửa trại, trò chơi lớn… Nếu sợ phải mang vác theo lều trại lỉnh kỉnh, bạn có thể liên hệ thuê phòng tập thể với sức chứa vài chục người với giá khá rẻ.

Hải đăng Đại Lãnh





Bình minh trên hải đăng Đại Lãnh.





Biển và núi đá nhìn từ hải đăng.

Hải đăng Đại Lãnh suýt chút được biết đến như nơi đón ánh mặt trời đầu tiên của nước ta (vinh dự này đã thuộc về một hòn đảo nhỏ hơn gần đó) thuộc địa phận thôn Phước Tân, xã Hòa Tâm, Huyện Đông Hòa, Phú Yên.

Hải đăng Đại Lãnh được xây vào năm 1890 gồm khối nhà cao 5m với diện tích 320m2. Dưới nền nhà có bể ngầm chứa nước mưa, trần nhà đặt hệ thống pin mặt trời cung cấp năng lượng để chiếu sáng hải đăng và điện sinh hoạt cho những người gác. Tháp đèn hải đăng là một khối hình trụ thon đều, màu xám, cao 26,5m so với nền toà nhà và cao 110m so mặt nước biển và có thể phát tín hiệu xa 27 hải lý. Bên trong hải đăng là cầu thang gỗ 110 bậc.

Từ bãi Môn lên hải đăng mất khoảng 20 phút. Tuy không còn được ghi nhận là điểm đón ánh mặt trời đầu tiên nhưng với địa hình đẹp cùng vẻ tuyệt mỹ của bức tranh mặt trời nhô lên từ biển, nơi đây vẫn được nhiều du khách đến tham quan và xin ngủ lại.

Ngoài việc khám phá hải đăng Đại Lãnh, đến đây bạn có thể vùng vẫy ở biển bãi Môn, ngắm nhìn suối nước ngọt gần biển, câu cá, khám phá các vách đá hùng vĩ… hay thưởng thức những loại hải sản tươi ngon. Đặc biệt là món cá chình biển không nơi nào sánh bằng.

Hải đăng Vũng Tàu





Cận cạnh đèn của hải đăng Vũng Tàu.

Hải đăng Vũng Tàu nằm trên đỉnh núi Nhỏ, được xây dựng và khánh thành năm 1862. Đến năm 1913, ngọn hải đăng này được chuyển từ độ cao 149m lên vị trí hiện nay (cao khoảng 170m). Ngọn hải đăng là một tháp tròn, sơn trắng, cao 18m. Đèn ở đỉnh tháp chiếu xa 30 hải lý.

Đến đây, sau khi men theo đường hầm được xây kiên cố trong ngôi nhà hai tầng vốn là nơi cư trú và sinh hoạt của những người gác hải đăng bạn sẽ lên đến đỉnh tháp. Từ đây, bạn có thể thu vào tầm mắt cả thành phố Vũng Tàu ẩn hiện trong sương, các bãi tắm hình lưỡi liềm, núi Minh Đạm xanh ngát. Hay nhìn xuống ngay bên dưới, cả rừng hoa sứ rực sáng làm nổi bật nét kiên cố, vững chải của toàn bộ cụm tháp.

Hải đăng Hòn Dấu



Hải đăng Hòn Dấu gắn với đảo Hòn Dấu, thuộc khu Du lịch giải trí Đồ Sơn (Hải Phòng). Từ bến Nghiêng (bãi 3) ra đảo chỉ mất khoảng 15 phút đi tàu, giá vé 60.000 – 80.000 đồng/người khứ hồi.

Hải đăng Hòn Dấu là công trình do các kiến trúc sư người Pháp thiết kế, xây dựng từ năm 1892 và hoàn thành vào tháng 6.1898. Tháp cao 5 tầng, đỉnh đèn cao 140m so với mặt nước biển, ánh sáng được phát ra từ độ cao 65m so với chân tháp. Bên trong tháp có 125 bậc thang gỗ uốn theo hình xoáy ốc.

Đến đảo, ngoài tham quan hải đăng Hòn Dấu, bạn có thể khám phá hàng loạt các công trình khác như: kho dầu hỏa, nhà làm việc, nhà ở cán bộ, chiến sĩ, nhà ăn, cột báo hiệu, nhà triều ký, nhà hoa tiêu, đền thờ Nam Hải Thần Vương, Hầm xuyên đảo, nhà 8 gian…

Hải đăng Gành Đèn

Hải đăng Hòn Dấu gắn với đảo Hòn Dấu, thuộc khu Du lịch giải trí Đồ Sơn (Hải Phòng). Từ bến Nghiêng (bãi 3) ra đảo chỉ mất khoảng 15 phút đi tàu, giá vé 60.000 – 80.000 đồng/người khứ hồi.

Hải đăng Hòn Dấu là công trình do các kiến trúc sư người Pháp thiết kế, xây dựng từ năm 1892 và hoàn thành vào tháng 6.1898. Tháp cao 5 tầng, đỉnh đèn cao 140m so với mặt nước biển, ánh sáng được phát ra từ độ cao 65m so với chân tháp. Bên trong tháp có 125 bậc thang gỗ uốn theo hình xoáy ốc.

Đến đảo, ngoài tham quan hải đăng Hòn Dấu, bạn có thể khám phá hàng loạt các công trình khác như: kho dầu hỏa, nhà làm việc, nhà ở cán bộ, chiến sĩ, nhà ăn, cột báo hiệu, nhà triều ký, nhà hoa tiêu, đền thờ Nam Hải Thần Vương, Hầm xuyên đảo, nhà 8 gian…

Hải đăng Gành Đèn

Hải đăng Gành Đèn thuộc xã An Ninh Đông, Huyện Tuy An, Tỉnh Phú Yên, cách gành Đá Đĩa khoảng 15 phút đi bộ.

Hải đăng Gành Đèn thuộc loại đèn báo cửa, giúp tàu thuyền hoạt động trong vùng biển Phú Yên, định hướng ra vào vụng (vịnh) Xuân Đài và vụng Chào (thuộc Phú Yên). Tầm đèn chiếu sáng khoảng 17 hải lý.

Khác với các ngọn hải đăng trên, hải đăng Gành Đèn có kiến trúc không nổi bật, không lớn và không cổ xưa nhưng bù lại, ngọn hải đăng này toạ lạc tại vị trí khá đẹp. Hải đăng dựng trên gành đá được tạo nên từ nhiều tảng đá màu hồng nhạt chồng xếp lên nhau. Phía sát mặt nước gành đá có bờ dốc đứng, từng đợt sóng đánh thẳng vào gành tung bọt trắng xóa cùng vị trí sát đường thuận tiện cho du khách đến tham quan, ngắm cảnh.

Đứng tại Gành Đèn, bạn có thể thu vào tầm mắt cả vùng biển Phú Yên nép mình dưới hàng dương xanh thẩm, gành Đá Đĩa kỳ vỹ. Dưới chân ngọn hải đăng có không gian rộng rãi để cắm trại, đặc biệt, do có nhiều gành đá nên nơi đây là địa điểm câu cá lý tưởng.

----------


## thanhdong2qc

phải công nhận là đẹp thật

----------


## tuisach

phong cảnh ko nghĩ đây là VN

----------

